# What’s wrong with me?



## Dialer (Feb 8, 2018)

My drive home from work at night (10:30) is a quite peaceful drive of about 30 miles of State road. My thoughts often wander, and at times becomes susceptible to invasion apparently.  My thoughts turn to my wife of 4 years, and they are not good thoughts.  “Why do you do this, when She just does that?”   “You deserve better...      “ Remember when She did that?” “ She will never change,”...    I’m being bombarded with such thoughts, which grow twofold within 20 minutes. 
  By the time I arrive home, I’m talked into writing these thoughts down, which I do, thinking they are somehow valuable.  Leaving the letter on the desk in the office at home, My wife apparently read it, and I woke up she was gone, choosing to sleep in the other bedroom. We don’t speak for the first hour of the day, and she’s crying off and on.  She then apologizes for being such a disappointment as a wife, and My dumb butt feels about a half inch tall. Why do I allow the enemy to do this to me? I know I need to keep prayed up everyday, but lose motivation to pray on an everyday basis...I lose sincerity and interest in praying, but know I HAVE to don the Shield of Faith....anyone else being devoured by the enemy? Or am I just in need of mental help?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 8, 2018)

Pray WITH your wife every night.Make a prayer bench at the foot of the bed.Kneel and hold hands,pray out loud,let her hear you lift her up and asking guidance.

As for thoughts invading,as my Pastor says"you can't stop a bird from flying over your head,but don't let it build a nest there."


----------



## NugeForPres (Feb 8, 2018)

I will be in prayer for you, Dialer.  I understand completely.  If I had a dime for every time an unwanted thought popped in my head, I would be a millionaire.  You are not by yourself, I assure you.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 10, 2018)

Praying for you Dialer. We are all susceptible.


----------



## Dialer (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank You all for the responses!   Great ideas and thoughts...I’m not good at this spiritual warfare thing!


----------



## formula1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Dialer said:


> I’m not good at this spiritual warfare thing!



I don't know anyone who is but Christ so lean on Him!


----------



## Wide Earp (Feb 13, 2018)

formula1 said:


> I don't know anyone who is but Christ so lean on Him!


X2 my friend


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 15, 2018)

Make a list of all her good traits and qualities. Leave it for her to find. Make a list of your faults and your shortcomings and study it on the way home. Maybe you'll begin to see her for the blessing she is.


----------



## NugeForPres (Feb 22, 2018)

How 'bout it, Dialer?  Any progress?  Just happened to be thinking about you.


----------



## pikehunter (Jul 19, 2018)

This was my initial thought exactly.



matt79brown said:


> Make a list of all her good traits and qualities. Leave it for her to find. Make a list of your faults and your shortcomings and study it on the way home. Maybe you'll begin to see her for the blessing she is.


----------



## Boris (Jul 19, 2018)

Try not too focus on Her faults. You took an oath for better or worst. Lead by example .And pray for Her continuously .


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 19, 2018)

I often focus on bad things at night or right at going to bed. Then upon awaken feel bad that I had those negative thoughts the night before.
Sounds like some good advice on here though.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 3, 2018)

Most married couples have these problems from time to time.  Its how you act on these thoughts that can be the problem.  I get up set with my wife often, she means well but she just does things, we were raised differently.  I was raised hard with parents that thought me to pay attention to things and to put things in their place.  Everything has its place.  If you are not in a room the light doesn't not need to be left on, cut the light off when you leave a room.  I have to hunt for things she puts up and she will leave every light on in the house, I mean all day.  It drives me up the wall.  But, I just let it go.  I know I have my problems too, don't tell her.  You have to fight the devil and his demons and not let them control you.  They will put thoughts in head to cause you problems.  When they start worrying you, just start singing "Just A Closer Walk With Thee."  You will feel better


----------



## Madman (Aug 14, 2018)

Dialer said:


> “Why do you do this, when She just does that?”   “You deserve better...      “ Remember when She did that?” “ She will never change,”...    I’m being bombarded with such thoughts, which grow twofold within 20 minutes.



Dialer, 
I used to think terrible things. "She is lazy", "She doesn't love me",  "She is stupid"  I know that is not true she is very smart.

I also know she is not lazy, and I know she loves me, there MUST be a THIRD reason for what I see.
Maybe she is tired, maybe she forgot, maybe she is not feeling well, maybe she was doing other things for me, maybe the children have her pre-occupied, etc. etc., etc.

My wife loves me, and I bet your wife loves you, my wife wants to be a good "helper" and I bet your wife does too.  Show her that you love her, fight off the dragons, tell her that you love her, and you will begin to see things differently.

God's peace.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 15, 2018)

Jeff Raines said:


> Pray WITH your wife every night.Make a prayer bench at the foot of the bed.Kneel and hold hands,pray out loud,let her hear you lift her up and asking guidance.
> 
> As for thoughts invading,as my Pastor says"you can't stop a bird from flying over your head,but don't let it build a nest there."


Best advice I have seen. You cannot have you and God, or a wife and God you need to have you GOD wife. The more you are doing for God the more Satan seems to attack. Rebuke satan in Christ name. It seemed everytime we had a great service on Sunday mornings, my wife and I would end up in argument before we got home, sometimes before we got a block away from the church. I was tired of this and so was she. I have since started every morning with prayer, even if it is just a small one. The last couple weeks these arguments have not happened, or I can see, feel it coming and nip it in the budd so to say.


----------



## Argent11 (Aug 15, 2018)

Evil is attempting to remind you both of all your faults both past and present. Don't listen to it. My sister says your both becoming tender hearted.
Jesus does that not evil. Dialer neither one of you want to be single. Not now days trust me.


----------



## Argent11 (Aug 15, 2018)

I tried it. I came back to my wife with my hat in my hand. She said honey I was about to do the same thing with you lol. The shock of reality in this world will make you come back home real fast.


----------



## Argent11 (Aug 15, 2018)

Niska tore up the divorce papers and told the lawyers to take a hike lol. 
Pray together that really helps.


----------



## Argent11 (Aug 15, 2018)

She said it wasn't about who gets what. It's about us and what we promised each other before God 22 years ago. Or I would have never done it.


----------

